# Cassie Cant Catch!



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Cassie never seems to be able to work out catch here she is looking silly

cassie's Video :: PetPop.com - The Online Pet Community


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well she caught 1 bless her LOL very funny clip


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

she is silly, makes me laugh its like its too much effort for her


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

she is improving on the catching thing but i dont think she will ever be any good at it, it requires to much concerntration


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Aw bless shes gorgeous, can i have her? 

We get alot of dogs that cant catch. Its funny because i expect them to and just chuck them stuff like i would for Milo and they just let it hit them in the head!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh she is gorgeous,,,,,loved the video,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Aw bless shes gorgeous, can i have her?
> 
> We get alot of dogs that cant catch. Its funny because i expect them to and just chuck them stuck like i would Milo and they just let it hit them in the head!


my dad tried to teach her this weekend too but she just dont understand what going off she would rather play fight


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

claire said:


> my dad tried to teach her this weekend too but she just dont understand what going off she would rather play fight


I bet shes great to have a play fight with! Milo loves play fighting!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

lol brilliant vid, one of mine cant catch for s**t either.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a dog that used to be able to catch the tiniest biscuits but he cant seem to do it anymore 
Either he's p***ed off with doing it or his eyesight is going


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

its not a selective thing she wont catch food either, my mum had labradors and they would catch anything everytime they were very playful


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Brilliant video, dogs take a while to develop eye to mouth co-ordination, some breeds of dog are better at marking, such as a lab, after all that is what they were bred for watch where the bird falls, and go and fetch it. She'll get it with time especially the biscuit catching.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

claire what the hell ya doin puttin my mug on the net dont ya know i am a fugitive on the run


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Barney said:


> claire what the hell ya doin puttin my mug on the net dont ya know i am a fugitive on the run


keeps kids away from the computer grumpy


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

claire said:


> keeps kids away from the computer grumpy


they wouldnt be able to get on anyway your always welded to it i av to wait till ya need to waz so i can av my 5 allacated minutes before ya back after sheckin ya lettace


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Barney said:


> they wouldnt be able to get on anyway your always welded to it i av to wait till ya need to waz so i can av my 5 allacated minutes before ya back after sheckin ya lettace


shut up u mardy sh1t! thought u wouldnt be interested, thought u said progress peaked with frozen pizza


----------

